# [V] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti



## LuvDog (3. November 2013)

Guten Morgen liebe Forengemeinde. 

Battlefield 4 bedingt habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte gegönnt und habe nun meine "alte Karte" zu verkaufen. 

Es handelt sich um die GeForce GTX 560 Ti aus dem Hause Gigabyte, die von Werk aus leicht übertaktet ist. 
Ich selbst habe an den Einstellungen weder rumgebastelt noch weiteres OC betrieben. 

Hier die Spezifikationen des Herstellers: GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 500 Series - GV-N560OC-1GI

Da ich sorgsam mit meinen Sachen umgehe, wird die Karte in der original Verpackung verschickt.

Ich denke, dass 85 Euro inklusive Versand ein angemessener Preis ist. Referenzen über Ebay vorhanden!


----------

